# A 'new' book by Harper Lee



## Terry D (Feb 3, 2015)

It's been more than 50 years since Harper Lee published _To Kill a Mockingbird_, but now a sequel to that Pulitzer Prize winning novel is being published. _Go Set a Watchman _will be released in July and takes place 20 years after the events in Mockingbird. Originally written before Harper's famous novel, it was lost and only recently found. The entire article can be found here.


----------



## MamaStrong (Feb 3, 2015)

Interesting. I was wondering why it was just now getting published.


----------



## escorial (Feb 7, 2015)

i never seem to buy new releases...but i will be buying this one...


----------



## Cindyj (Apr 29, 2015)

Fascinating how the interest of books years apart are. I wonder what the longest span has been between book and sequel?


----------



## denmark423 (Jul 15, 2015)

It's great that her new novel Go Set a Watchman has already been released.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 19, 2015)

I just finished reading "Go Set a Watchman."  And I can say that it was the original draft of "To Kill a Mockingbird."

There are at least two whole passages that are nearly word-for-word identical.  The most vivid passages are those dealing with Jean Louise's childhood memories.  There's also something missing in the pacing of the story and I'm pretty sure they missed editing a section where she switched the name and gender of a person interchangeably.

Also, in "Go Set a Watchman" there are allusions to a trial where a black man is defended by Atticus Finch for rape of a white woman and is acquitted.  This differs from "To Kill a Mockingbird" significantly.  As Tom Robinson's case is central to the story in Mockingbird I cannot consider this a sequel.  

Sure the characters are the same and it's set in Maycomb but these characters are bereft of what made them who they are.


----------



## escorial (Jul 19, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> I just finished reading "Go Set a Watchman."  And I can say that it was the original draft of "To Kill a Mockingbird."



for me that is great news and just what i was hoping for....thanks for that insight...i'm so looking forward to reading it ...


----------

